

Apple may seek to stop U.S. launch of Galaxy phone - mitchie_luna
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/08/us-apple-samsung-lawsuit-idUSBRE8561DM20120608

======
linuxhansl
I am getting quite sick of this. I have no interest in an iPhone and was
looking forward to the Galaxy S III (have a Nexus S currently).

Why is Apple so fearful of competition?

Companies learn from each other. That is how we progress. _Especially_ when it
comes to designs.

Imagine the early car manufacturers would have behaved like Apple... "Hey, you
can't have a slanted windshield, because I have a design patent on it". Bah.

~~~
w1ntermute
> Why is Apple so fearful of competition?

Because the battle with Android is going to have the same result as Windows
vs. Mac did back in the 90s. If you look at the market share numbers, it's
clearly trending in that direction. Apple is, of course, desperate to stop
this by any means necessary, and that includes litigation.

~~~
justinhj
As they are so dependent on Samsung as a supplier I can't help thinking
they're trying to get leverage for negotiations of future components, rather
than actually kill the Galaxy

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
It's a mutually dependent relationship. Apple are Samsung's largest customer,
Samsung may compete with Apple but they need Apple as much as Apple need them.

To understand how important Apple is to Samsung, Apple have just started
buying RAM from someone else (in addition to Samsung). In response the value
of Samsung dropped $10bn.

------
Lockyy
Yay, yet another example of a large company doing something that does nothing
but hurt consumers. I hate to use such an overused phrase but this is why we
can't have nice things.

~~~
mitchie_luna
Maybe they are troubled of competition with the Galaxy phones that is why they
are moving this kind of move.

------
trimbo
If either Presidential candidate put software patent abolition as a primary
platform topic, that'd be an automatic vote from me.

------
yumraj
I'm curious what impact such actions have on the market visibility of the
product being sued. Basically, will this make more people take a closer notice
of the Samsung Galaxy S III and pay attention to it, then would have
otherwise, and then have a positive impact on sales (unless some stupid judge
blocks the sale).

In other words, will the impact on Apple be more adverse than if it would have
not sued at all.

Some of this data might help convince litigious companies that this does not
help them in the long run.

------
fourmii
I have an iPhone and an Android phone, and I'm probably going to upgrade the
Android to an S3. I'm not a diehard fan of either platform, and without
knowing anything about the patents, as a consumer I'm getting pretty sick of
what appears to be sour grapes on Apple's part. I guess I would get desperate
too if I saw my main rival rack up preorders of 9 million units...

------
myko
I'm a pretty big fan of Android but I would totally understand Apple going
after Samsung for S-Voice - it's quite blatant in its copying of Siri's
design.

